# Tell me about Showmanship!



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Is showmanship mainly something for youth competitors? I've been thinking of ways for Danny and I to get out to some of the shows this year (I ride mainly hunt seat) but we are nowhere near ready to compete in hunters. I was thinking that practicing for showmanship might be something fun for us to do and break up the monotony of ring riding every day. 

Are there any good websites to check out that will give me an overview of how to do showmanship, how to show a Paint, learn patterns, etc?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Showmanship is definitely *not* a youth only class! It gets a fair bit of attention in 4-H (the only required show class in PA for 4-H kids to complete their year), so I'm not surprised that it has a "youth class" label. A BO I know has a daughter who competes in G&S at AQHA shows and qualified for AQHA Worlds in G&S. The daughter is in her mid-20's, I think. I was really lucky to be able to get a few G&S lessons from her once.

There's a fairly new Halter and Showmanship forum here on HF (if you haven't been there already :wink with lots of good threads going.

Here are a couple of web sites: 
Horse showmanship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://suwanneeriveryouthfair.org/pdf_showmanship/horse_showmanship_rules.pdf
P1136 Showmanship and Grooming
Perfect Showmanship Patterns
Showmanship Patterns


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

luvmyperch said:


> (I ride mainly hunt seat)
> 
> 
> > You sound like me! LOL. I started doing showmanship because I wanted another class to do at the QH shows. Two years ago we knew NOTHING about showmanship. All I knew was that it involved really blingy clothes and a shiny halter. (But I love sparkles and so I was in!! LOL.) So I started out with baby steps, took a few clinics, hooked up with a well-known trainer, practised every day (still do) and slowly, but surely, my big hunter became an amazing showmanship horse. It is _seriously_ our best class..and how ironic is that? I've been first or second at every QH show I've been to for the past year. Heck, I think I'm first or second at EVERY show I enter now that I think about it.
> ...


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

PBritton2U said:


> luvmyperch said:
> 
> 
> > (I ride mainly hunt seat)
> ...


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

luvmyperch said:


> I hate to say this, but there are some nights that I get out of work and am seriously too tired to tack up and ride around in circles!


I know EXACTLY what you mean. Plus, I think it's good to have something different to work on. Our training week includes rail work, over fence work (upon occasion), showmanship, pattern stuff...never a dull moment. 

Try to hook up with your local APHA/AQHA breed club. You don't have to join or anything, just get on their mailing list. Breed clubs will frequently bring in world champion trainers that hold multi-event clinics. Showmanship is usually half a day and you'll work on things like perfecting your halt, body position, how to get your horse to listen to you...just a bunch of stuff.

When you start showing, go to Wal*Mart and buy yourself cones. Yes, cones They sell these really cheap, flimsy things. I think they're like $4, but it's well worth the cost because you can practice your patterns outside the arena (although Shapley cans work in a pinch!:lol. I suffer from pattern-panic and so I really have to go through the moves over and over and over again. :-| I've even been known to use a Sharpie for cheat symbols on my index finger. You should see me before a class. I'm like a prize fighter. I stand outside the ring and trot in place, turn in circles, assume the inspection pose...I must look like a NUT, but it works for me. 

Good luck and if you ever need anything, let me know. I really think you'll have fun!!

Pamela Britton-Baer


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

PBritton2U said:


> :-| I've even been known to use a Sharpie for cheat symbols on my index finger.
> 
> Pamela Britton-Baer


!!! ya never told muah this?! lol. That's a good idea LOL. You win every showmanship class I have seen you in so all the people who think you are nuts will eat those thoughts (so to speak) when you kick their boothang in the class LOL. How much you want to bet you will start a trend of trotting in place showers?! :lol:


----------

